# what medication/benzo feels the MOST like alcohol?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

eh? i had it yesterday.... found out it made me feel really good.



okay with being around people. just good. less anxiety. amazing

i understand benzos feel kinda like alcohol, any idea which of those or ANY medication makes you feel like that the most? drunk, i mean. drunk and happy.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah xanax does. makes me giggly, dumb tipsy and happy. lol


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

apparently kava kava makes you feel drunk but it's not exactly a medication just an herb.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Xanax does for sure and klonopin kinda does as well. Klonopin is more of a buzz feeling that just doesnt go away. Very serene. 

I think xanax works better on anxiety than alcohol even. After years of benzo use, alcohol just doesnt calm anxiety like it used to for me which is a good thing. I would rather be dependent on benzos than booze anyday.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

john5050 said:


> apparently kava kava makes you feel drunk but it's not exactly a medication just an herb.


I drank kava kava at a bar when i was in Vanuatu and it is exactly like alcohol
Since then i have tried the packet variety and it's ****


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

PCP


----------



## Miss M (Sep 15, 2011)

jijiji said:


> eh? i had it yesterday.... found out it made me feel really good.
> 
> okay with being around people. just good. less anxiety. amazing
> 
> i understand benzos feel kinda like alcohol, any idea which of those or ANY medication makes you feel like that the most? drunk, i mean. drunk and happy.


Xanax without a doubt.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Benzos don't feel anything like alcohol to me. Alcohol is *VASTLY* more potent in terms of producing anxiety relief. Though alcohol also makes one mentally slow & physically clumsy, something I've never found benzos to do.

Someone I knew told me how they once "ODed" on Ativan, taking 50 or more tablets at once. Even with a dosage of 50 mg at once (5 times higher than the max recommended dose for an entire day) they still remained fully alert and didn't fall asleep till more than 6 hours later. I should add this was without any other drugs involved, lest you think they must have been flying high on coke for that mega-dose of benzos to not knock them out.

Being totally unimpressed by benzos myself, I didn't find their story surprising at all.

I'd describe the effect of amphetamine as being kind of like the peaceful calm of alcohol, but mental sharpness & motor skills remain fully intact unlike booze.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

You must have had some strange amphetamine then because amphetamine does not make you "peaceful calm". You know it was given to soldiers during wartime right? And not in an attempt to cuddle with the enemy.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> You must have had some strange amphetamine then because amphetamine does not make you "peaceful calm". You know it was given to soldiers during wartime right? And not in an attempt to cuddle with the enemy.


I take adderall, have ADD, and adderall does make me more calm in the sense that I can think clearly and don't space out and get distracted that easily. Lol and I can actually stay sitting down focusing on something boring like work/studies without getting up so often (not even noticing I'm getting up to just walk around sometimes). I'm talking about therapeutic dosages though, I'm pretty sure pure street speed will make people all wired.

Only time I felt wired was during first two days I started adderall, since this is a normal start up side effect along with euphoria/feeling super good that eventually goes away.

Of course for some people with anxiety, meds such as adderall may just increase their anxiety and cause them to freak out.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Inshallah said:


> You must have had some strange amphetamine then because amphetamine does not make you "peaceful calm". You know it was given to soldiers during wartime right? And not in an attempt to cuddle with the enemy.


Its called a medical paradox. It happens in medicine ALL the time. Get used to it. There is a large percentage of ADHD patients for whom amphetamine calms.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

People who say benzos get you like you're drunk are dumb imo.

But Xannax is defenatly the most potent of the benzos.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

2mg xanax or a good dose of valiums will have you stumbling around slurring (assuming you dont have a tolerance)

kpins are less intoxicating and have more of a high


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ive never been drunk, but I imagine 10mg of klonopin would give you an experience. The most i took at once was 4 mg...didnt do much. Unfortunately i have a really high tolerance for medicine. Im on xanax now and 2 mg doesnt do anything. 3mg barely scratches the surface.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Very good thread, I'm posting here so I can keep track of it.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Its called a medical paradox. It happens in medicine ALL the time. Get used to it. There is a large percentage of ADHD patients for whom amphetamine calms.


I'm sure if they gave an ADHD-patient or anyone for that matter a real street dose of amphetamine, you would find they would not be calm.

I repose my previous question: would they give it to wartime soldiers, suicide bombers,... if it made them calm and peaceful? Of course not


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea, benzos are weak. With the talk on this forum I was thinking they would be decent. Paxil is far stronger for me once it kicks in. Klonopin is nice but I don't think I could get a doc to let me take as much as I need for it to do anything, nor would I want to take that much. With zero tolerance I need at least 1mg of Klonopin maybe more to get any benefit during the same day. Otherwise I have to wait many days for it to build up in my system. 

What about a combination of commonly prescribed (for SA) medications that would produce an effect as powerful as alcohol without the bad side effects? Is there such a combination?


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got prescribed Lorazapam last year. It was the best feeling ever. I seem to remember the dose was 2.5mg and I was taking 3 a day for 4 weeks. I was heavily addicted to them but I experienced no social anxiety at all on them and they felt like a miracle drug until tolerance kicked in and then the drug stopped working. I had pretty bad withdrawal and I havn't touched benzos since.

I disagree with the above post, Diazapam is weak but Xanax and Lorazepam are about 4 times stronger, according to my pdoc and often induce a feeling of euphoria. I would say these drugs are defintly on par with alcohol, it just depends on the dose.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Himi Jendrix said:


> Xanax does for sure and klonopin kinda does as well. Klonopin is more of a buzz feeling that just doesnt go away. Very serene.
> 
> I think xanax works better on anxiety than alcohol even. After years of benzo use, alcohol just doesnt calm anxiety like it used to for me which is a good thing. I would rather be dependent on benzos than booze anyday.


 Yes hitting the beer is a first line defence , bbbbbbut if anxierty is high you get the most nukeing head pain Your anxierty slow,s but the head pain gets worse, am a right or is it just me.:|


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> You must have had some strange amphetamine then because amphetamine does not make you "peaceful calm". You know it was given to soldiers during wartime right? And not in an attempt to cuddle with the enemy.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

bignate said:


> People who say benzos get you like you're drunk are dumb imo.
> 
> But Xannax is defenatly the most potent of the benzos.


 because its twice as strong as most:yes


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^
I prefer Klonopin, but that's jus me.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Good, clean pharmaceutical dex. makes me feel calm and focused. The jittery , pick at your skin type described is sh**** street meth!!


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

i never ventured past ativan , i was already addicted . oooooooooo i used to throw in valium with it , but valium to me is nothing. Its the american housewife med , the saying is she sleeps with prince valium. They pop them all day just like you eat [email protected],S. xanax i dont want to get hooked on that, In england lorazapam is now ativan on scripts, same med anyway:yes


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Alcohozepam


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Inshallah said:


> You must have had some strange amphetamine then because amphetamine does not make you "peaceful calm". You know it was given to soldiers during wartime right? And not in an attempt to cuddle with the enemy.


actually, amphetamines make me really sleepy, vyvanse especially.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I searched for years and years to find a drug that mimics the effects of alcohol and have done a lot of research into it. One drug I did find was Pregablin (Lyrica) which acts on GABA receptors in a similar way to GHB. It's not as good as GHB though which is probably the closest to alcohol effect, but is now an illicit drug of course and hard to get.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Inshallah said:


> I'm sure if they gave an ADHD-patient or anyone for that matter a real street dose of amphetamine, you would find they would not be calm.
> 
> I repose my previous question: would they give it to wartime soldiers, suicide bombers,... if it made them calm and peaceful? Of course not


They can make you calm in the head.. but it's vastly overrated that amphetamines only calm people with ADD. After all , its an damn power full stimulant.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Valium and Xanax (and probably other Benzos) work on GABA receptors in the brain like alcohol does, and this is partly the reason for the relaxing and inhibition effect. However alcohol seems to be unique as it not only does it have the GABA effect but it also stimulates and boosts confidence and these effects are very hard to find in other drugs.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DK3 said:


> I searched for years and years to find a drug that mimics the effects of alcohol and have done a lot of research into it. One drug I did find was Pregablin (Lyrica) which acts on GABA receptors in a similar way to GHB. It's not as good as GHB though which is probably the closest to alcohol effect, but is now an illicit drug of course and hard to get.


I was going to suggest Pregablin.



DK3 said:


> Valium and Xanax (and probably other Benzos) work on GABA receptors in the brain like alcohol does, and this is partly the reason for the relaxing and inhibition effect. However alcohol seems to be unique as it not only does it have the GABA effect but it also stimulates and boosts confidence and these effects are very hard to find in other drugs.


Have you tried Phenibut? It's stronger than Pregabalin, but not as strong as GHB. It's a really nice middle ground for me. It definitely gives me a confidence boost (as all GABAergics do to varying degrees). I use it instead of alcohol, as alcohols positive effects are too short lasting and have too many undesirable side effects if I'm drinking for more than 4 hours.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> I was going to suggest Pregablin.
> 
> Have you tried Phenibut? It's stronger than Pregabalin, but not as strong as GHB. It's a really nice middle ground for me. It definitely gives me a confidence boost (as all GABAergics do to varying degrees). I use it instead of alcohol, as alcohols positive effects are too short lasting and have too many undesirable side effects if I'm drinking for more than 4 hours.


It's funny you should mention Phenibut I've been considering giving it a try as I recently tried its cousin, Picamilion which is also said to boost GABA levels in the brain.

Do you know anything about Picamilion or have you tried it? I've read a lot of reviews and they seem to be mixed, some say its wonderful and others say it does nothing. From my own experience, it does have some effect but to me it seems very very subtle. There's no physical sensation or relaxation like you experience from Lyrica/Alcohol/Benzos nor is there any mental haze or fogginess. It's more like an inner contentment and calm feeling, "everything will be alright" type feeling, but it's so subtle it's hard to tell if its the actual drug or just placebo effect from taking it.

I will definitely have to get some Phenibut to try. I can't drink alcohol anymore as it's just too toxic for my liver, I get ill very quick and Lyrica doesn't really suit me either.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

DK3 said:


> It's funny you should mention Phenibut I've been considering giving it a try as I recently tried its cousin, Picamilion which is also said to boost GABA levels in the brain.
> 
> Do you know anything about Picamilion or have you tried it? I've read a lot of reviews and they seem to be mixed, some say its wonderful and others say it does nothing. From my own experience, it does have some effect but to me it seems very very subtle. There's no physical sensation or relaxation like you experience from Lyrica/Alcohol/Benzos nor is there any mental haze or fogginess. It's more like an inner contentment and calm feeling, "everything will be alright" type feeling, but it's so subtle it's hard to tell if its the actual drug or just placebo effect from taking it.


I've used Picamilon twice a week as part of a regime for about 10 months. I agree it's very very subtle. I keep on taking it as it's part of a successful regime so I don't want to change things too much. I may well drop it when my supply runs out though and see if things change. I take quite a few different supplements/meds so it's always hard to gauge the subtle ones.



> I will definitely have to get some Phenibut to try. I can't drink alcohol anymore as it's just too toxic for my liver, I get ill very quick and Lyrica doesn't really suit me either.


Phenibut (and it's very close relation Baclofen), are the strongest non recreational drugs I've ever taken and are ideal as an all day long lasting, subtle but very noticeable anxiolytic. The only trouble with them is you can only take them a few days a week at most or risk tolerance and withdrawal.

They are the most useful supplement/med i've ever taken though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inshallah said:


> You must have had some strange amphetamine then because amphetamine does not make you "peaceful calm". You know it was given to soldiers during wartime right? And not in an attempt to cuddle with the enemy.


Yes, I know dextroamphetamine has been used to keep military pilots alert during long missions. Best not to fall asleep in a plane costing hundreds of millions and armed with nukes.

I seen to recall reading Nazi leaders experimented with the potential to use a mix of methamphetamine & oxycodone to get German soldiers to be OK with marching 50 miles in a day. Guess that would keep one from wanting a nap or complaining of achy feet.

I originally got dextroamphetamine for treatment-resistant depression. My pdoc decided to add ADHD to my official diagnosis due to my description of how it entirely fails to provide any wakefulness effect. I can take it and happily sit around doing nothing, as as opposed to sitting around doing nothing but wishing life was over. Not everyone responds in some stereotyped manner of having boundless energy such that they feel a desire to stay up for three days straight repainting the entire house or such.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inshallah said:


> I'm sure if they gave an ADHD-patient or anyone for that matter *a real street dose* of amphetamine, you would find they would not be calm.


How many mgs of pure methamphetamine would a "real street dose" be? I have no idea. I'm not sure addicts even know, given how Billy Bob's trailer park meth lab has exceedingly lax quality control and entirely fails to label the product regarding actual level methamphetamine content.


----------

